# Grounding on Natural Gas Line



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

The cable guy was right. It should be connected to a water pipe if anything. If it's part of your house's grounding system, then there are more specific requirements as to where it's connected (but *never* to a gas pipe, by code).

What does that wire connect to? Is it part of the electrical system, or phone, cable, etc?

I don't know that it would cause the house to explode.. There's not enough gas in the pipes in your house to cause a huge explosion, but I suppose it could start a fire. Probably not.

My concern would be that if it's a copper grounding clamp (or copper anything) on steel gas piping, you could get galvanic corrosion of your gas pipe, and then a gas leak.


----------



## HobieCat (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

I'm not sure what the wire is connected to. It is a thick multi thread copper wire which is clamped to the metal gas pipe and then it ends.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

In this state and few others (mostly in the south) you have to bond the gas line to the grounding electrode system with a #6 _*if*_ CSST pipe is being used.

It needs to be bonded before it enters the house though.


----------



## HobieCat (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

Who do you suggest I call, an electrician or a building inspector to advise me?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you follow to see the other end of this wire? Quite possibly it is just bonding the gas line to the water lines and the panel.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

ScottR said:


> The cable guy was right. It should be connected to a water pipe if anything. If it's part of your house's grounding system, then there are more specific requirements as to where it's connected (but *never* to a gas pipe, by code).
> 
> What does that wire connect to? Is it part of the electrical system, or phone, cable, etc?
> 
> ...


The cable guy was wrong. :whistling2: Partially.


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

J. V. said:


> The cable guy was wrong. :whistling2: Partially.


I thought you never bond to a gas pipe inside a house.. ?? When is it allowed/a good idea?


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

ScottR said:


> I thought you never bond to a gas pipe inside a house.. ?? When is it allowed/a good idea?


You never use a gas line as a grounding electrode. However, if it is metal it is required to be bonded. Some jurisdictions consider the gas line bonded by the physical connection it has with an appliance, such as a stove with electric ignitor. There is no harm in jumping a bonding wire to the metal gas pipe. I prefer this than actually relying on a plumbing connection to affect the bond.

A high voltage surge running along a gas line is not going to make it explode.


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> You never use a gas line as a grounding electrode. However, if it is metal it is required to be bonded.


OIC.. My mistake. I half-remembered the first part, and took it too far. :whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cable guy was_ probably_ *wrong.*

All metal piping must be *bonded* to the electrical system.

*If it was a stock installation* and the wire goes to the panel or is jumpered to/from the water piping, it's a good installation. If someone just tapped it for a ground (like a cable guy :jester it is wrong.


----------

